# Heather Belle ex Janet Edgar



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone with copy of Olsens Almanac for 1940/50's.
Looking for information on BA registered ringnetter "Janet Edgar",was originally Dunure owned.
"Janet Edgar" was sold to Portnalong Isle of Skye and renamed "Heather Belle" I am not certain if BA register was retained or changed to maybe BRD,CY,SYor OB.
Any information would be appreciated.

Angus MacSween.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

olsens 1949 has a Heather Bell 40 nt
LK 263 built 1903 at Roseharty
owned by R B Williamson of lerwick and others

hope this helps


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Heatherbelle*

In the Shetland Museum photo archive there pictures of 2 Heatherbelles LK263
One (picture from the 1950s) looks like a Zulu about 75ft and owned in Whalsay The other boats picture taken in the 1970s has all the appearanace of a ringer She was then converted to scalloping


----------



## angus macsween (Jul 31, 2008)

*Heather Belle*



donald mckay said:


> In the Shetland Museum photo archive there pictures of 2 Heatherbelles LK263
> One (picture from the 1950s) looks like a Zulu about 75ft and owned in Whalsay The other boats picture taken in the 1970s has all the appearanace of a ringer She was then converted to scalloping


Heather Belle was more than likely built in 1920's and would have been between 40 and 45 feet. Appears in early 1930's Olsen Almanac as Janet Edgar BA??.

Angus.


----------

